# Treating finrot



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I have a large angelfish with mild finrot and redness. I am not really able to separate him (allmy QT tanks are 10 gallons or smaller), and I would prefer not medicate the entire tank.
Would adding salt (1 tbsp / 5 gallons) and dabbing the affected area with hydrogen peroxide once a day, be an effective treatment?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Boxermom will probably awnser this well.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Adding salt will help, but I'd recommend Melafix instead. I would not use hydrogen peroxide. Do a big water change, treat the whole tank with Melafix for at least 7 days, then do another big water change.


----------

